# Showing peeps.....Young handler classes?



## sleepingdragon10 (11 January 2007)

Would anyone be kind enough to let me know what's expected/involved in these classes please?

Looking at taking SWUO to a couple of shows this summer and my daughter is very keen on having a go 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Cheers

Bethxx


----------



## pixie (11 January 2007)

I have no idea, but OMG that'll be so cute!


----------



## SamuelWhiskers (11 January 2007)

Hi Beth, i did one once, but afraid that was with a shire horse and rules maybe different for your youngsters.  Mine entailed walking around the ring, then all pulled in, then typical, walk away from judge, trot back and then back into line.  The marks went on manners, handling, age and making sure you did everything correctly! As i said this was for a shires young handlers class, but there maybe some simularities!

K


----------



## sleepingdragon10 (11 January 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
I have no idea, but OMG that'll be so cute! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

PMSL!


----------



## sleepingdragon10 (11 January 2007)

Cheers K 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Am hoping it won't be anything too complicated as daughter can be a little *coughs* ditsy


----------



## sojeph (11 January 2007)

My daighter did some M&amp;M classes last year with our SWUO lookalikey. All she had to do was walk round with the others. Then they all trotted to the rear. Then line up. Then individually walk away from judge and trot back. Was pretty easy for daughter who is 10.


----------



## sleepingdragon10 (11 January 2007)

Wow!What a scrumptious pony 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Doubt SWUO will EVER look that clean 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Daughter will be 11 this year,so hopefully she'll be fine


----------



## sojeph (11 January 2007)

Nah..you'll be surprised! That was only one wash the day before and she stayed out that night too!! Lots of Show Sheen


----------



## peapod (11 January 2007)

I bet SWUO and daughter will be fab! Can't add any more to the format - they're like normal inhand classes.  Daughter will get extra "points" for little things like standing the pony up square, standing at pony's head when the judge is looking at SWUO, after walking from the judge, turning clockwise rather than anti-clockwise, and staying at pony's shoulder when they are walking/trotting! I look forward to hearing how she gets on


----------



## welshpony (11 January 2007)

No idea about young handler classes but...
can someone enlighten me as to what SWUO means please??


----------



## atouchwild (11 January 2007)

Hi, most young handler classes are same as normal in hand classes at local level. yeah pretty much as samuelwhiskers said, but sometimes they hold everyone up at a corner of the ring and they have to trot round to the back, and then they'll be pulled into line and walked away from judge, then trotted back towards judge. Tho with it being young handler they might not do the first trot up cos all those little legs will be knackered! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Really does depend on the judge though.
If in doubt, follow everyone else!!  
	
	
		
		
	


	




Tho they're not (meant to be) judging the pony, they like to see manners and managibility (is that a word?!) (sometimes tho if pony is naughty it can work for you if child can still handle him reasonably well 
	
	
		
		
	


	




, although of course its best to aim for pony being good!!) and looking at how child generally handles pony, ie. runs at side, not dragging him!
Oh, and child will have to wear hard hat!
Hope this helps and good luck!


----------



## Christmas_Kate (11 January 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
No idea about young handler classes but...
can someone enlighten me as to what SWUO means please?? 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]
Small White Useless One. A forum member who unfortunately doesnt come on anymore wrote some fabby poems about her and other horses /ponies. 
....she's actually called Angelica, and IMO is so adorable I am planning on stealing her this summer.


----------



## sleepingdragon10 (11 January 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
No idea about young handler classes but...
can someone enlighten me as to what SWUO means please?? 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

It stands for Small White Useless One cos she's blind in one eye,can't be ridden and has dodgy teeth


----------



## welshpony (11 January 2007)

LOL, thankyou


----------



## peapod (11 January 2007)

Just wanted to say your SWUO lookalikey is gorgeous - I love her little pink nose!


----------



## sleepingdragon10 (11 January 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
No idea about young handler classes but...
can someone enlighten me as to what SWUO means please?? 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]
Small White Useless One. A forum member who unfortunately doesnt come on anymore wrote some fabby poems about her and other horses /ponies. 
....she's actually called Angelica, and IMO is so adorable I am planning on stealing her this summer. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Well now I know your evil plans I'll have to post a guard to watch out for you


----------



## Christmas_Kate (11 January 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
No idea about young handler classes but...
can someone enlighten me as to what SWUO means please?? 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]
Small White Useless One. A forum member who unfortunately doesnt come on anymore wrote some fabby poems about her and other horses /ponies. 
....she's actually called Angelica, and IMO is so adorable I am planning on stealing her this summer. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Well now I know your evil plans I'll have to post a guard to watch out for you 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]






. Damn.......


----------



## sleepingdragon10 (11 January 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
No idea about young handler classes but...
can someone enlighten me as to what SWUO means please?? 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]
Small White Useless One. A forum member who unfortunately doesnt come on anymore wrote some fabby poems about her and other horses /ponies. 
....she's actually called Angelica, and IMO is so adorable I am planning on stealing her this summer. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Well now I know your evil plans I'll have to post a guard to watch out for you 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]






. Damn....... 

[/ QUOTE ]
Awww!You'd be very welcome to visit her though


----------



## Christmas_Kate (11 January 2007)

Might just take you up on that one...but I'd have to bring the devil child.......


----------



## sojeph (11 January 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
 Just wanted to say your SWUO lookalikey is gorgeous - I love her little pink nose! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Aw fanks


----------



## sleepingdragon10 (11 January 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Might just take you up on that one...but I'd have to bring the devil child....... 

[/ QUOTE ]

Well you'd be very welcome


----------



## sleepingdragon10 (11 January 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
 I bet SWUO and daughter will be fab! Can't add any more to the format - they're like normal inhand classes.  Daughter will get extra "points" for little things like standing the pony up square, standing at pony's head when the judge is looking at SWUO, after walking from the judge, turning clockwise rather than anti-clockwise, and staying at pony's shoulder when they are walking/trotting! I look forward to hearing how she gets on 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks Laura 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Oooh,getting all excited thinking about show schedules


----------



## Rambo (11 January 2007)

My 7yo son did a few last year with our less than sedate Sec A and as has already been said, they lead the ponies around (usually in a bridle with reins over the head) on both reins, then come in to the middle and do a short show for the judge...a quick trot away and back again.

The judges seem to be looking for confidence in the handler as much as anything...


----------



## Kermie (11 January 2007)

Young handler classes are all about the handler and not the pony.  The judge will want to see that your daughter can handle the horse/pony correctly and that she has an idea of ringcraft (ie acts to correct any mistakes/bad behaviour from the horse).  It's often kids who have naughty pony who win because the judge can see them trying to do something about the behaviour, whereas kids with nice, quiet ponies can sometimes look a bit insipid if that makes sense.


----------



## emmajanerushton (11 January 2007)

here is the defination as per our schedule we have 3 age groups

YOUNG HANDLER CLASSES JUDGED ON HANDLERS ABILITY TO SHOW THEIR PONY IN HAND AND
CARRY OUT SIMPLE TASKS SUCH AS PICK UP A HOOF AND LEAD ROUND A SET COURSE IF
REQUIRED, HANDLERS IN THE 10 YEARS &amp; UNDER MUST BE ACCOMPANIED BY AN ADULT BUT
NOT HELPED IN THIS CLASS. HARD HATS AND SUITABLE FOOT WEAR MUST ALSO BE WORN,
TURNOUT IS SECONDARY IN  THESE CLASSES BUT A NICE PRESENTATION LOOKS BETTER. NO
COLTS OR STALLIONS.



122	CHILD HANDLER 10 &amp; UNDER	PONY AGED 4YRS +	ANY HEIGHT SUITABLE HARD HAT MUST BE WORN MUST BE ACCOMPANIED BY AN ADULT Kindly Sponsored my Mr &amp; Mrs Whitfield ( Nan &amp; Grandad &amp;#61514 

123	CHILD HANDLER 11  14		PONY AGED 4YRS +	ANY HEIGHT SUITABLE HARD HAT MUST BE WORN

124	CHILD HANDLER 15  18		PONY AGED 4YRS +	ANY HEIGHT SUITABLE HARD HATS MUST BE WORN


----------



## halo320 (11 January 2007)

young handlers classes are judged purely on the childs ability to handle the pony. it could be a naughty pony who wants to do nuthin but eat, but if the kid can manage to keep its head up, tell it off and get it to do a small trot before it puts its head down to eat then theyre in with a good chance!! i stewarded a class where the kid who won was absolutely tiny, leading a wee shetland. the girl was adamant she was going to run as fast as the bigger kids with their section a's and b's. she ran that wee sheltie like it had never ran before and she got first. she went out there determined to make the pony do as she wanted. it was soo cute! i love watching the kids compete as long as their parents teach them its only for fun


----------



## mandy4727 (12 January 2007)

My daughter used to do this class and won the championship both under 10 and under 13s.  The judge is really looking for the child to "show the pony off".  Doesn't go so much on the pony but if there were two children very close on points the showier pony would probably win.  As you would in inhand classes.  Child to stand the pony infront of the judge.  Make sure ponies legs are correct, pick up a bit of grass and dangle in front of pony to prick ears and keep doing this whilst judge looks round pony.  Walk away, turn pony away from you and trot back to judge, past judge and then continue and stand pony so in judges full eye.  Get pony to stand correct and then pick the grass again and make pony stand "pretty".  Walk back into line.  Make sure child is patting pony and saying well done etc etc.  More often than not my daughter was placed other than.  Naughty pony and child handling really well, little cutie kid with little cutie pony or proper show pony.  Good luck.  But must admit it was a class I didn't enjoy watching as very difficult to judge.


----------



## serena2005 (12 January 2007)

young handler was probably the only class i have ever won!!

we all walked round got called in, luckily i was the only one that could make my horse do what he was told when to and not a moment before or after!

jugde had a little chat to me look ed my horse the asked me to walk away from her turn round and trot around to th back of the line of horses back to my place, and i won it!! i ran by his shoulder with a loose rope, and he totted lovely!


----------



## emmajanerushton (13 January 2007)

I have judged alot of young handler also ( its HARD!)  When my Daughter did it ( NEVER WHEN I JUDGED !!!!) she practised and practised at home, she knew exactly what to do, walk round activly with your pony make sure hes awake and stood sqaure even in line up, bring pony out awake not drag him, stand in front of him and encourage him to be alret and flex with or without a bit of grass ( as can make them draggy and munchy) walk swiftly away from the judge and turn pony away in a bubble at the top and trot back swiftly straight for judge round to the back stop stand and salute ( or nod).

Pays off Look


----------



## sleepingdragon10 (13 January 2007)

Thanks for that Emma 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Coral is dying to have a go


----------



## emmajanerushton (13 January 2007)

hope you can make it to our show we split them into 3 catergories


----------

